# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen..

## niral

Hoi iedereen,

ik ben Niral 48 jaar en bn hier via google terecht gekomen, omdat ik naar ingescheurde mondhoeken zocht. Dit komt omdat ik 3 jaar geleden ongewilt een prothese in mij mond keeg. Ik was daar echt aan het huilen en wilde mijn eigen tanden houden, maar die tandarts bleef erbij dat het niet meer te redden is. Hij verzekerde mij dat er geen verschil te zien is met mijn echte tanden, alleen een verbetering. Ben zo stom geweest om ermee accoort te gaan. 

Het resultaat was verschikkelijk, een overbeet van 5 mm en een compleet ander uiterlijk. Bovendien stonden de kiezen recht op mijn gehemelte en hij beef erbij dat dit alleen mijn gevoel is en het zal wennen. 

Wilde vrij gauw een andere prothese, en ook een die bij mijn gezicht past. Het resultaat alweer de kiezen op het gehemelte maar in die kleine spiegel leek het wel mooi. Zag het resultaat pas later, alweer vreselijk. Ik ben ik niet meer, walg van mijn gezicht, kan er niet mee eten etc. Ging de deur niet meer uit, kon in het openbaar niet mee eten, en kwam in een isolement. 

Ging naar een andere tandarts en hij bevestigde mij dat deze prothese mijn kaak aantast en technisch niet geschikt voor mijn mond. Wacht nu op een verwijzing naar de bijzondere tandheelkunde. Ik ben er depressief van geworden en kreeg Lyrica van mijn huisarts/tegen angsten. Tot mijn verbazing kan de prothese er tenminste in zonder 20 minuten te kokhalsen. 

Het is een lang verhaal geworden, maar het levert zoveel meer klachten op dat dit forum mij wel aansprak.

genoeg voor nu, het ingescheurde mondhoeken monster

----------

